# Stand alone wiring up ICM (ignition control module) wasted spark



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

basically i ve got haltech e6x SEM i need to wire up my motor for wasted spark i know you have to use a 2 ch ICM, where can i find one or what car does it come out of and how to wire it up


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (ignition control module) wasted spark (PUREDREAMZ)*

in the past i used 2 separate Bosch ICM in my race car before i changed to 2 Mallory 6a boxes.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (epjetta)*

i had a dis 4 digital plus which i got rid of cause it wasnt that reliable, i m running 2x msd 2tower coil packs same ones they use on vr s i know i have to use an ignition module must be a 2 channel for wasted spark but where can i find one and a wiring diagram as well


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*

You need a "dumb" ignition module from Haltech








They will provide a wiring diagram with it, or you can search the Haltech forums for it.
HTH


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (rycou34)*

but does it have to be from haltech or can u use the vw one cause if so i ve got 2 of them


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*

Don't really know, but it does look like a Bosch piece so I would think you should be able to use an OEM one.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (rycou34)*

wiring diagram for a vw one


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*

does anyone know how to wire up a vw ICM, basically if i cant get a diagram just tell me what pin# and what the wire is used for.
also vw has 2 different kinds of ICM s 5 pin and 7 pin which ones are 2 ch (part numbers) or how to tell the difference


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*

http://www.msextra.com/manuals...bosch
That should give you all the info you need.
All the VW modules I've seen are 7 pin, and control dwell internally. You'll need to wire in two of them, one for each spark channel/coil.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (need_a_VR6)*

Ok so i ve found the ICM that i mentioned before and it says SIEMENS on it and it has this part number 191905351 C and indeed it is a 7 pin. 
Can anyone confirm what vehicle this ignition module came off of.


_Modified by PUREDREAMZ at 3:06 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_Ok so i ve found the ICM that i mentioned before and it says SIEMENS on it and it has this part number 191905351 C and indeed it is a 7 pin. 
Can anyone confirm what vehicle this ignition module came off of.

_Modified by PUREDREAMZ at 3:06 AM 1-17-2009_

It's a standard Bosch 7-pin from a VW product. Internal dwell control.
http://www.made-in-china.com/s....html


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (thebigmacd)*

SO ITS NOT A DUAL CHANNEL i would have to wire two of these


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Stand alone wiring up ICM (PUREDREAMZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUREDREAMZ* »_SO ITS NOT A DUAL CHANNEL i would have to wire two of these 

Yuppers
Need another? I have one or three for sale in the Canadian Classifieds Parts forum.


----------

